# downstairs, upstairs



## slyvie

ya lütfen bana yardımcı ol.fransızcada nasıl ''alt katlar ''  ''üst katlar'' diyebilirim.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Sylvie,

"Turkish: downstairs, upstairs" şeklinde açarak, Fransızca karşılığını sanırım elde edebilirsin bu bölümde. Yine de, French-English bölümünde sormanı tavsiye ederim. Burada da benzir bir diyalog geçmiş Fransızca-Türkçe sorular hakkında anlaşılan.


----------



## badgrammar

alt katlar = rez de chaussée/en bas 
üst katlar = à l'étage/au premier/au premier étag/en haut


----------



## Honour

badgrammar said:


> alt katlar = rez de chaussée/en bas
> üst katlar = à l'étage/au premier/au premier étag/en haut


 
Until 30 years earlier, in Turkish, *rödoşose* (derived from _rez de chaussée_) means apartment/flat which is below 1st floor but higher than entrance of the building. Todays, we say *yüksek giriş*.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Turk said:


> Until 30 years earlier, in Turkish, *rödoşose* (derived from _rez de chaussée_) means apartment/flat which is below 1st floor but higher than entrance of the building. Todays, we say *yüksek giriş*.



A bit confused here. Do we refer to same floor when we say "yüksek giriş," "rödoşose," and "zemin kat"? I've seen "RC" button on the lift of an old building which gets you to "zemin kat" if you press it.  So now we can say they are synonyms, right? Any difference?


----------



## slyvie

cok tesekkürler!!!


----------



## Honour

Chazzwozzer said:


> A bit confused here. Do we refer to same floor when we say "yüksek giriş," "rödoşose," and "zemin kat"? I've seen "RC" button on the lift of an old building which gets you to "zemin kat" if you press it.  So now we can say they are synonyms, right? Any difference?


 
Afaik, rödoşose is zemin kat (base/entrance floor) (not basement) however you have to climb a few stairs up to reach floor. Regular entrances without stairs aren't rödoşose. It is simply yüksek giriş in Turkish.
On the other hand, in french, it absolutely means zemin kat without any imply to yüksek giriş. Btw, its proper pronounciation in french is redöşose, i couldn't find it on TDK.gov.tr so i am not quite sure about its spelling in TR.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Turk said:


> Afaik, rödoşose is zemin kat (base/entrance floor) (not basement) however you have to climb a few stairs up to reach floor. Regular entrances without stairs aren't rödoşose. It is simply yüksek giriş in Turkish.
> On the other hand, in french, it absolutely means zemin kat without any imply to yüksek giriş. Btw, its proper pronounciation in french is redöşose, i couldn't find it on TDK.gov.tr so i am not quite sure about its spelling in TR.



Found an article about it on a newspaper:


> Rodoşose kelimesinin yazılışı konusunda hâlâ fikir birliğine varılmamış.
> Rodoşose, rodeşose, rodeşase gibi çeşitli varyasyonlarda karşımıza çıkıp
> duruyor meşhur kelimemiz ki bilmeyenlere açıklama yapayım: Giriş katı
> demek.. Zemin yani. Fransızca'dan apartmı-şız ve esas yazılışı:
> rezdechaussee. Okunuşu ise: Redöşose. (Merci CeranLingua!)


----------

